# Boa Hancock vs Jinbei



## Bernkastel (Feb 4, 2015)

Hebihime-sama vs Winbei

Location: Desert with an Oasis nearby.
Mindset: In character.
Knowledge: manga.

Scenario 1: Normal fight but Boa wears only a bikini and is sweating 
They start 50 meters away and Jinbei stands near the oasis.

Scenario 2: Boa has to make Jinbei feel lust toward her so she can petrify him.Jinbei must resist for 30 minutes.He can't run away.

Edit: Oops wong section.Can someone move this to OPBD?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 4, 2015)

Feat wise Jinbei takes it so I'd say he takes s1 more times than not.

As for s2, well Jinbei ain't got time for them hoes


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 4, 2015)

Hancock smacks him up High Diff in this scenario. Haki + Hax Fruit gonna rule out amazing physical stats and FK.


----------



## Gohara (Feb 5, 2015)

Hancock wins with around mid difficulty.  Both are physically strong and have great combat ability.  Jinbe likely has better defense- but Hancock is faster, more agile, has a powerful Devil Fruit, and has significantly better Haki.


----------



## Amol (Feb 5, 2015)

Hancock's beauty means nothing for Jimbei. 
Wimbei is a whale shark. 
Though Hancock wins high diff.
[sp]
[/sp]


----------



## Coruscation (Feb 5, 2015)

Hancock mid-diff against landlocked Jinbe. Oda has made several design choices shared between her and Doflamingo which I think is intentional in order to put them on a fairly comparable level, though DD gets the edge every day of the week. Conqueror's Haki (plus the other two types), an extremely hax potential one-shot DF with both ranged and CQC attacks, high speed and acrobatic skills and the hype received from Sengoku all together make a very impressive resum?. Jinbe isn't that much weaker overall but he can't use his full strength on land. Jinbe's true full power would push her to high, possibly extreme diff which I think is a fair estimation seeing as her hype exceeds his.


----------



## Yuki (Feb 5, 2015)

Why does every Jinbe thread put him at a disadvantage...

Jinbe owns most DF users in a water zone i know... but just take away the water weakness of Bio... not restrict Jinbe to land only...

Arlong park would have been perfect.


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 5, 2015)

Wait i said he start near the Oasis..that means he has plenty water supply.

An oasis should be something like this.


----------



## Yuki (Feb 5, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Wait i said he start near the Oasis..that means he has plenty water supply.
> 
> An oasis should be something like this.



Then why you no say large Oasis.

A lot of Oasis's out there can only even be drank from if there is a well digging way down because the water on top is to shallow for good drinkable water. 

Even so, it's still to shallow for Jinbe to take full advantage of.


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 5, 2015)

Well if it was a small oasis i wouldn't even bother mentioning it.It's obviously there for Jinbei to have water supplies. 
It's enough for Jinbei controll it.He doesn't have to be submerged to do so.
If i gave him a deep pool of water he could easily beat Boa and there wouldn't be a point to this match.


----------



## DavyChan (Feb 5, 2015)

Hancock>Luffy>Zoro>Jimbei>Sanji

Hancock wins *lower-mid mid diff.*


----------



## Beyonce (Feb 7, 2015)

Hancock wins S1 unsure on the diff

for S2 Hancock lower side of neg diff


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 7, 2015)

Jinbe high difficulty.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Feb 9, 2015)

In regards to both of their physical strengths, Jimbei is above her and has demonstrated great movement speed even on a terrain that does not suit his fighting style and actually affects it by quite a lot. Whilst he was not shown to fight against Luffy for an extended period of time, he managed to briefly stay on his feet from the force of Luffy's haki imbued jet stamp and push Luffy back by a few meters. He has shown greater feats than Hancock even on land such as defeating a member of the Shishibukais with one blow and briefly stopping the strongest Admiral. As stated, the most notable feat Jimbei had shown was stopping an angry and bloodlusted driven Akainu with his fists being unaffected even by the intense heat from Akainu's magma upon contact. He also managed to survive a magma punch through his gut by Akainu that was the same attack that had killed a very powerful person, Ace in one blow. With that said, anyone going toe to toe against Jimbei would find fighting against him irritating for he is a very durable person who you'd need to give your all just to defeat him.

Hancock  is quite an amazing fighter whose hype puts her amongst the strongest Shishibukais, but the only problem is the lack of feats displayed by her in comparison to certain of her peers amongst the Shishibukais. She's a very versatile fighter in the art of  combat who can deviate from close quarter combat with her amazing kicking style reminiscent of Sanji's fighting style to long distance combat by shooting rapid slave arrows and pistol kisses at her opponent(s) with efficiency. Even if her feats are outweighed by the magnificent feats of Jimbei's, she's a very bad match up for someone who relies on close quarter combat and is at a disadvantage on land. Any fighter with lack of Haki in their arsenal should avoid getting too close to dangerous fighters with Devil fruit abilities that can cripple you in an instant like Hancock who compensates for her inadequate physical strength (In comparison to Jimbei) with her ability to instantly turn you into stone and powerful Haki. Jimbei will get turned to stone by Hancock's kicking style in conjunction with her agility if he attempts to engage in close quarter combat with her. He really is at a disadvantage when up against a 'haxed' fighter on land.

Luckily for Jimbei, he had spent all of his life training under the 'Fish-man karate' style that could be of use to him in this situation against Hancock's abilities to turn a person to stone in more than just one way by aiming at his opponent's distance (Hancock's in this case) to send a large and very powerful shock-wave in the form of water vapour. It could be used as a counter-attack to Hancock's slave arrows and pistol kisses to deflect them away from hitting him or to simultaneously keep his distance away from her for obvious reasons and use 'fish-men karate'

I personally would not have a problem saying that Hancock takes this fight with Mid-High end of Medium difficulty.


----------



## Jad (Feb 10, 2015)

Does anyone think Jimbei looks like some sought of pokemon?


----------



## trance (Feb 10, 2015)

For me, Hancock gets benefit of the doubt against M3 level fighters since I rank her comparably alongside Doffy - with Doffy still having the edge.


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 10, 2015)

He could be the mega evolution of Feraligatr


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Feb 10, 2015)

He looks like Namur.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Feb 10, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Hebihime-sama vs Winbei
> 
> Location: Desert with an Oasis nearby.
> Mindset: In character.
> ...



I just read the second scenario and it's interesting. Would a Fish-men feel lust for Hancock. Would jimbei even get petrified into stone?


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 10, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> I just read the second scenario and it's interesting. Would a Fish-men feel lust for Hancock. Would jimbei even get petrified into stone?



I don't see why not as long as  he can get horny 
Fhsmen reproduce anyway so they can feel lust.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Feb 10, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> I don't see why not as long as  he can get horny
> Fhsmen reproduce anyway so they can feel lust.



I should probably factor in this important fact in my post. Her beauty seems to have no exceptions to who can and who cannot become affected by lust for her unless you're an asexual person like Luffy. Not the best of examples, but I remember a scene back in Alabasta where Chopper blushed at the sight of seeing a naked nami who purposely took off her bathrobe in front of Luffy, Usopp, chopper to bribe them for something I can't seem to remember. However, we cannot dissociate Chopper from humans to use him as an example of there being non-human species in the One piece world who can feel lust for Hancock's beauty because he has become a 'Human' after consuming the Hito Hito no mi that grants animals the same functions as a human.

I get that Fish-men reproduce, but that has no bearing on whether they'd reproduce with a human. However, Dellinger is a half-fishmen thus nullifying the argument that Fish-men would not reproduce with a human.


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 10, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> I should probably factor in this important fact in my post. Her beauty seems to have no exceptions to who can and who cannot become affected by lust for her unless you're an asexual person like Luffy. Not the best of examples, but I remember a scene back in Alabasta where Chopper blushed at the sight of seeing a naked nami who purposely took off her bathrobe in front of Luffy, Usopp, chopper to bribe them for something I can't seem to remember. However, we cannot dissociate Chopper from humans to use him as an example of there being non-human species in the One piece world who can feel lust for Hancock's beauty because he has become a 'Human' after consuming the Hito Hito no mi that grants animals the same functions as a human.
> 
> I get that Fish-men reproduce, but that has no bearing on whether they'd reproduce with a human. However, Dellinger is a half-fishmen thus nullifying the argument that Fish-men would not reproduce with a human.



Yeah i wanted to mention Dellinger too but we don't know his exact origins..a flashback would be cool.(though most people would kill me for asking for more FBs).

Even  inanimate objects get consiousness iirc by somehow eating DFs so i wouldn't be surprised if even animals were affected by Hancock's beauty.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Feb 10, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Yeah i wanted to mention Dellinger too but we don't know his exact origins..a flashback would be cool.(though most people would kill me for asking for more FBs).
> 
> Even  inanimate objects get consiousness iirc by somehow eating DFs so i wouldn't be surprised if even animals were affected by Hancock's beauty.



When I was speaking about her petrification ability, it was more in regards to her 'Mero Mero' beam ability she emits from both of her palms placed together. There is no doubt that any of her physical attacks upon contact with a matter or a person will turn any matter/person into stone because they do not depend on the lust factor for their effects to happen on the thing/person she hit as evidenced by when a Pacifista, an asexual machine, had the part of its body that was struck by her kicks turned into stone. She also turned inanimate objects such as Smoker's jutte, soldiers wielding swords with her kicks into stone which are lifeless objects undoubtedly incapable of any sexual emotions, never mind emotions for that matter... unless you want to argue that inanimate objects can show lust for a thing or living beings.

Her physical attacks and other variant techniques from her Love Love Devil fruit depend on different factors for the effects of turning something/a person into stone to occur. Her physical kicks/attacks require the person to be physically touched by her regardless if they're asexual or not (Inanimate objects were turned into stone) whereas her Mero Mero Mero beam attack require for her opponent to be capable of showing lust. They're distinctively different from one another in their methods of turning a person/matter into stone. She would not be able to use her 'Mero Mero Mero' beam on an inanimate object to turn it into stone because the relevant factor (Lust) for its effects to successfully happen are non-existent, in this case, hence Luffy.

Luffy is similar to inanimate objects in that he is incapable of showing lust.


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 10, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> When I was speaking about her petrification ability, it was more in regards to her 'Mero Mero' beam ability she emits from both of her palms placed together. There is no doubt that any of her physical attacks upon contact with a matter or a person will turn any matter/person into stone because they do not depend on the lust factor for their effects to happen on the thing/person she hit as evidenced by when a Pacifista, an asexual machine, had the part of its body that was struck by her kicks turned into stone. She also turned inanimate objects such as Smoker's jutte, soldiers wielding swords with her kicks into stone which are lifeless objects undoubtedly incapable of any sexual emotions, never mind emotions for that matter... unless you want to argue that inanimate objects can show lust for a thing or living beings.
> 
> Her physical attacks and other variant techniques from her Love Love Devil fruit depend on different factors for the effects of turning something/a person into stone to occur. Her physical kicks/attacks require the person to be physically touched by her regardless if they're asexual or not (Inanimate objects were turned into stone) whereas her Mero Mero Mero beam attack require for her opponent to be capable of showing lust. They're distinctively different from one another in their methods of turning a person/matter into stone. She would not be able to use her 'Mero Mero Mero' beam on an inanimate object to turn it into stone because the relevant factor (Lust) for its effects to successfully happen are non-existent, in this case, hence Luffy.
> 
> Luffy is similar to inanimate objects in that he is incapable of showing lust.



I know u meant the mero beam and agree completely with everything u said.

What i wanted to say is that i wouldn't be surprised if animals were attracted to Boa's beauty thus affected by mero beam since other crazy things like weapons eating DFs happen.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Feb 10, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> I know u meant the mero beam and agree completely with everything u said.
> 
> What i wanted to say is that i wouldn't be surprised if animals were attracted to Boa's beauty thus affected by mero beam since other crazy things like weapons eating DFs happen.



You think so? Honestly, if you ask me to give you an answer based purely on my opinion, I wouldn't know what to say on whether animals are attracted to her beauty or not. It's kind of a complicated issue.

Can I ask you a question? How do you conclude that animals are attracted to Boa hancock's beauty because weapons can consume a Devil fruit? We would call that a non-sequitur.


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 10, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> You think so? Honestly, if you ask me to give you an answer based purely on my opinion, I wouldn't know what to say on whether animals are attracted to her beauty or not. It's kind of a complicated issue.
> 
> Can I ask you a question? How do you conclude that animals are attracted to Boa hancock's beauty because weapons can consume a Devil fruit? We would call that a non-sequitur.



Don't misunderstand me i haven't reached any conclusion.
On the contrary i think the chances are small that animals are attracted to Boa's beauty.

I just believe that since inanimate objects can "eat" DFs which is kinda illogical there also exist a possibility that animals could also be affected by her beam which would be kinda crazy too.

If it would happen though it would propably be in a gag to show how absurdly beautiful Boa is that even animals are infatuated by her.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 10, 2015)

Jinbei is sentient. Jinbei can reproduce. Jinbei can be attracted to Boa. Whether he would be given his mindset, is another question though.


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 10, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Jinbei is sentient. Jinbei can reproduce. Jinbei can be attracted to Boa. Whether he would be given his mindset, is another question though.



Imo he would be attracted.
Actually almost everyone would get attracted with only a few exceptions.
Being a serious looking/non laughing person =/= asexual.
Even Zoro(a serious charcter) was  blushing in front of lolTashigi.

Not counting bloodlusted characters.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Feb 10, 2015)

Hancock mid-high diff


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 10, 2015)

Jinbei high diff.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Feb 10, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Don't misunderstand me i haven't reached any conclusion.
> On the contrary i think the chances are small that animals are attracted to Boa's beauty.
> 
> I just believe that since inanimate objects can "eat" DFs which is kinda illogical there also exist a possibility that animals could also be affected by her beam which would be kinda crazy too.
> ...



I can't blame you. Oda hasn't properly explained if animals are attracted to her or not.

I wouldn't say a weapon consuming a Devil fruit is illogical per see, because we're speaking about a fictional world wherein tons of illogical things occur that would go against the laws of physics that govern us in our world. Thus, by that same line of reasoning, you'd have to apply such logic to literally everything in the One piece world that is based on fiction which is not only pedantic but unnecessary. You have to consider that the reason behind such a concept of weapons eating DF's existing in the OP world, as contradictory as it may seem to our world, is due to the infamous scientist named Vega punk whose intelligence and scientific expertise are 500 years ahead of his contemporaries. It's not a surprise that he would find a way to bend the natural rules of Devil fruits by finding out a way to make even inanimate objects consume a Devil fruit. Ergo, it's a fictional world. Don't look beyond the fact that it is fiction.

Well, in a fictional setting like the one in the One piece world, there are a lot of things that occur that contradicts aspects of our world but there's no reason to unnecessarily give a reason or justification for every unknown thing/answer in the One piece world in ways such as associating a trait of a thing to another by virtue of finding a supposed and subjective illogical flaw in the One piece world. There's no flaw in Devil fruit eating weapons because we're speaking about a fictional story where many 'illogical' things occur as well as the fact that there has been a justification given for such a concept existing; Dr. Vegapunk. Don't compare the One piece world to our world as a medium through which you will selectively choose what's logical and what's not in order for you to give erroneous explanations for the unknown merely by making irrelevant associations.

Basically, you're making hasty generalization by asserting that qualities of one thing are inherently qualities of another, merely by an irrelevant association. To say that Hancock is able to attract animals because there has been an event in the One piece world that you deem as illogical such as inanimate objects eating Devil fruits is a non-sequitur. It's not a reasonable line of reasoning to make.


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 10, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> I can't blame you. Oda hasn't properly explained if animals are attracted to her or not.
> 
> I wouldn't say a weapon consuming a Devil fruit is illogical per see, because we're speaking about a fictional world wherein tons of illogical things occur that would go against the laws of physics that govern us in our world. Thus, by that same line of reasoning, you'd have to apply such logic to literally everything in the One piece world that is based on fiction which is not only pedantic but unnecessary. You have to consider that the reason behind such a concept of weapons eating DF's existing in the OP world, as contradictory as it may seem to our world, is due to the infamous scientist named Vega punk whose intelligence and scientific expertise are 500 years ahead of his contemporaries. It's not a surprise that he would find a way to bend the natural rules of Devil fruits by finding out a way to make even inanimate objects consume a Devil fruit. Ergo, it's a fictional world. Don't look beyond the fact that it is fiction.
> 
> ...



Yous should see it that way: Because one illogical thing exists in OP unvierse there is also a possibilty for another illogical thing to exist in the same universe(According to our laws).
At least that's what i wanted to say.
I wasn't trying to connect those cases i just used the DF-eating weapons as an example.

Again i agree completely with the rest of your post about fiction as that's how i view it too.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Feb 10, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Yous should see it that way: Because one illogical thing exists in OP unvierse there is also a possibilty for another illogical thing to exist in the same universe(According to our laws).
> At least that's what i wanted to say.
> I wasn't trying to connect those cases i just used the DF-eating weapons as an example.
> 
> Again i agree completely with the rest of your post about fiction as that's how i view it too.



But you did say that, unless I am wrong which I highly doubt since I interpreted this post 





> I just believe that since inanimate objects can "eat" DFs which is kinda illogical there also exist a possibility that animals could also be affected by her beam which would be kinda crazy too.


 as "Because inanimate objects eating DFs are illogical by both our world's and the One piece world's standard, then any illogical thing can happen such as animals being attracted to hancock'' 

It's okay to form an opinion on the topic of whether Hancock's beauty affects animals but not because of the reason you gave.


It is understandable that you would think there are a lot of illogical things concerning the One piece world but in comparison to what? Our world? 

There is no use in pointing the 'flaws' of a fictional world because the way it functions is entirely different to how our world functions for you to use that as a reason to assume a conclusion to an unknown answer (Hancock can affect animals because inanimate objects eating DF's is illogical) that has yet to be given an answer to.


It's an association fallacy.


----------



## tupadre97 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hancock wins high diff


----------

